# Trailhead transport in the Whites



## pinhead (Oct 15, 2001)

My wife and I are planning a trip this week
up the Skookumchuck trail, across Garfield
to Zealand Falls & down the Zealand Trail.
We want to leave the car at the base of the
Zealand Trail, which means we have to somehow
get to the trailhead in the Notch.

Tha AMC shuttle has stopped for the season. 
Can anyone recommend a reliable taxi service?

[BTW, lest anyone think we're completely out
to lunch, we're planning this as a 3-day,
2-night trip, not a day hike...]


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 16, 2001)

I'd suggest visiting the Hiker Journal section of AMC's website (outdoors.org) & doing a search for Shuttles in the body or title.  (Right now there is a lot of spam on teh board making casual reading tough but search functions remain good)

None come to mind as I do loops or spot cars with friends when needed but I know topic has come up over there a few times.  If nothing there check out the White Mounatin Server run by Dave Metsky.  I suspect he has some info & possibly answered the question for someone on the AMC's site.

Perhaps PNVC 1-603-466-2721 x 116 for trails desk may be helpful also.


----------

